# Hello!!



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Very quiet in here, are you all alive and kicking?:eyebrows:


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

I was thinking the same - lets get people talking regularly on here.

Where are you everybody???!!!

x


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

for the poor souls that are stuck in the uk we are up to our necks in tinsel and wrapping paper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yes people for those that have not noticed the new coke advert is out it must be nearly Christmas xx

On a more positive note I have booked my flights to Cairo yippppppppppppppppeee



sungirl said:


> I was thinking the same - lets get people talking regularly on here.
> 
> Where are you everybody???!!!
> 
> x


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's Christmas here too Micki, I have been organising a big dinner dance for tonight and next week I have organised a childrens party. been out an bought 96 presents and still wrapping lol
but I will get there.

When are you coming to Cairo?

Maiden x


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Maiden,

I am sure you to have heaps to do, but unlike here xmas is rammed down your neck, at least there you do not have to suffer the same ole films thats they put on every year and the same ole comedy repeats from 1972!!!!!!!!!! I would rather organise a dinner and dance than watch the Noels Christmas Party again !!!!!!!!

The 22nd Jan until the 31st. Do we think this is enough time to queue for my residents visa???????


Micki - nearly 100 posts, i might just post something to reach it xx


MaidenScotland said:


> It's Christmas here too Micki, I have been organising a big dinner dance for tonight and next week I have organised a childrens party. been out an bought 96 presents and still wrapping lol
> but I will get there.
> 
> When are you coming to Cairo?
> ...


----------

